# buycostumes.com is having another sale. $8 costumes, $5,$4,$3 etc.



## Ghost of Spookie

That BuyCostumes....tempting its email customers again!! My halloween budget will be depleted before halloween if this keeps up. At least I'm restricting myself to my current themes which helps a lot.

Hi BobbyA, I noticed my email this a.m. as well. Had to drive hubby this a.m. so couldn't do much until I got home. A number of costumes were listed sold out by then and a few I clicked on that looked available indicated they were sold out as well when the description order page came up. That's what happened when I tried to pick up your hazmat guy one, you had me sold on it from your photos but it was not to be I guess. I had the Lady Capulet robe in my cart and got an Oops! at checkout so missed out on that one as well. Thought one of my GR ladies would have looked nice in it if I did my Vampire castle theme again. Hate to have everything vampire in red and black. Like my victims to look more like normal people.

I did end up with 3 costumes, all Adult Small sizes (sizes when I logged on were down to one or two to chose from on a few costumes). Picked up another _Sailor Moon Tuxedo Mask_ one (the one I bought previously was a Medium, very nice quality material and appearance, and actually I thought quite large for my skeletons). So depending on what "body" I dress it in I'll have a little flexibility to how it fits--figure $8 was cheaper than trying to buy a smaller or larger skeleton. Also picked up a _Woman's Pirate Provocateur_ costume. Had that outfit drop out of my cart last time. The pirate hat has a video camera in it and I thought the costume could easily be adapted to my circus theme. The last costume was a _Woman's Willy Wonka Secret Wishes_ outfit that I considered last time out for my circus but had passed on. I liked that it covered the shoulders which I've learned works much better if you plan to use it on a skeleton. 

Some nice costumes in general still left for trick or treating. I was shocked to see the email this a.m. and even more shocked that they had even dropped the price by $2. I thought the $10 costume sale was a once-in-a-lifetime sale. I really hope the company is doing okay and just reducing inventory for the coming year. They have been wonderful to buy from in every respect over the past 4-5 years I've shopped with them and I'd hate to loose them as a halloween resource for costumes, accessories and decor. Here's to good wishes for them. Hope they continue to be around for a long time and I really appreciate these great costume deals.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW you have to link thru their email to get access to the sale and since it took me a while to go through what...14 pages of 96 items per page, I too had the site's access close up on me a few times. Maybe it times out or something like that. Anyway the items remained in my cart and I simply went back to my email and clicked on the link again and I could continue to shop at the $8 prices.

My shipping on the 3 costumes was 5.99. So what did you pick up this time around @@BobbyA?


----------



## BobbyA

Glad you managed to find at least a few things you wanted. I didn't notice the Hazmat guy this time, interesting.
I picked up a few more costumes. The tux was an oops, first item I looked at and thought I had placed the large in cart. But with next item I put in I noticed tux wasn't there. So I probably missed "add to cart". When I got through with the rest of the pages and came back to it, there was only x-large left. But did get:

Mystical Sorceress Elite Adult Costume
Living Dead Dolls Hollywood Adult Costume
Puppet Master Blade Adult Costume
Prince of Darkness Adult Costume

I'm pretty sure none of the costumes I've gotten so far ever sold for over $100, I would guess these are at most the $20 to $35 level products.
But for $8 to $10 I'm happy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Didn't realize it but when I logged in to the BC sale today thru email, I clicked the sale button that took me to the costume only section, and if you wanted to see wigs, shoes and accessories in addition to the costumes you needed to click on the $1, $2, $3, $4 and $5 icons as well. That ended up in a second order being placed. Turned out OK since the costumes go faster than the others and cost more and therefore are a better buy, but it did incur me another shipping charge, so keep my experience in mind if you are still shopping at BC today.

My Skull Island "walking dead" natives increased in population by 2 more (the Disney POTC quartermaster masks for $5 are such a great deal and such nice quality...hint, hint to anyone who could use natives or stuffed heads on poles in your display). I was considering an axe like some of you guys bought before but only noticed one and passed on it, and ended up with a Vampire Kit instead--hammer and stake....only $2....how could you go wrong. As for costumes, went with the Michael Jackson black military prince one in a medium (liked the red version better but I thought it would be too large for my skeletons in the size they had left) and plan on making a circus drummer with it thinking it looks parade-like--the marching band base drum will advertise the Carnival. Last, last-minute addition to the list was 2 BP oil spill overall costumes for $4 each. They looked toxic and I'll probably coverup the BP logo on it with something else. Sometimes I get very turned off by the silk screened logo they put on the costumes and sometimes you can work around it. For $4 for an adult jumpsuit I thought that was a good buy for all that material.

Food for thought if you like the idea of a circus "big marching band base drummer" prop to make--the MJ military prince or even the red outfit are like $100 retail and official costumes so I expect they will be very nice quality.


----------



## kittyvibe

heys guys, I just found out about the sale. I even asked GOS about costume express last night if they sent her any coupons. Of course I missed out on the ones my heart skips for when i see them, like the one Bobby got, the mystical sorceress, in my size to boot. Ah well, guess it wasnt meant to be. 

I had 2 sailor moon wigs left in my cart that went to $1 each, so I got those, the evil gnome because GOS talked me into it after reading about her setup, and on costume express the male vampire shoes. 

I really wish I had seen the email earlier


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> heys guys, I just found out about the sale. I even asked GOS about costume express last night if they sent her any coupons. Of course I missed out on the ones my heart skips for when i see them, like the one Bobby got, the mystical sorceress, in my size to boot. Ah well, guess it wasnt meant to be.
> 
> I had 2 sailor moon wigs left in my cart that went to $1 each, so I got those, the evil gnome because GOS talked me into it after reading about her setup, and on costume express the male vampire shoes.
> 
> I really wish I had seen the email earlier



@@Kittyvibe when I saw the email from BC this a.m. I thought "gee I wonder if Kittyvibe knew there was going to be a sale last night when we PMd each other." you must have had a premonition or something. Sorry I didn't think to send you a PM this morning when I saw the BC email announcing the sale. Good deal on those Sailor Moon wigs for $1 to complete your costumes though and I'm guessing you saved $4 each by not buying during the accessory sale. Saw my Blondie Sucker Punch wig for my bearded Lady was now down to $1 too. Missed out on that savings having bought it for more a while back.

Now as to talking you into the Evil Gnome....haha....I think you will like the costume and glad my plans inspired you. It is a great looking costume and at X-Large he can tower over your little ToTers. And you got yours for only $4! Another $6 savings over the costume sale. Nice! 

I decided to check out what people here had bought today and so went back to look up the costumes. The Puppet Master costume BobbyA bought was a great deal ($90 retail) and I liked that Living Dead Doll one as well. Kitty, you are right there were some nice ones posted this a.m. that sold out. I liked the Full Steam Ahead steampunk costume, the Soul Stealer was kind of scary and the Zombie High Priest was too.

I suddenly got to thinking about my carnival theme again and I have this mask I bought last year, Vito, a bald headed guy with big mustache and big nose, that I wanted to turn into a weight lifter. Kind of forgot all about him until today. I ended up ordering the TNA Impact Wrestler costume top and will use that for his upper body. Actually it fits pretty well with my theme. Wish I would have seen the Tarzan costume early this a.m. however. I liked it alot better for the chest sculpting but the wrestler one will do for $4. Since I was now on my _third_ and LAST order from them today, I added the $4 Pirate Dagger Belt Buckle, pretty large size--5-inch diameter emblem and the daggers are 10 inches each. I think I'll use it on signage in my pirate area. Lastly someone here inspired me to buy the Mesmerelda long blonde wig for $4. I'll use it on my mermaid/fiji mermaid prop (pirate/carnival side show). Think the original person was using it for Rupunsel and that's when I really looked at it and thought it was pretty nice. Figured if I was going to have to pay for shipping again might as well make it worth the 5.99 fee.


----------



## BlueFrog

I saw the email as soon as it hit my in-box, but had to wait to shop until after what felt like an endless doctor's appointment. By the time I got baack, all the high-end boots and costumes had recently sold out. At least, I assume "recently" as they didn't show out of stock until I clicked through to the item page, often times reaching it only after three or four attempts. 

Of course, my inability to purchase things like the Mystical Sorceress didn't prevent my from plunking down my money on some of the items I'd considered too iffy to buy before or were new to the sales rack:


Mini Fedora (Black/White) Adult <-- so happy with my other fabric mini hats I had to try this one too
Wild Girl Black/Pink/Purple Wig <--- child size, AND in the colors of the planned wedding theme. 
Fedora Women's Black Adult <-- not entirely sure whether or not I'll use it, but the original price was high enough to suggest it's quality
Red Thigh High Stockings with Bow <--- Have so many "sexy lady" mannes figured these were worth a shot
Pirates Of The Caribbean - Angelica Deluxe Pirate Hat (Adult) <-- I debated this one on a prior sale, decided it was worth a try as a base for a custom creation
Dark Allure Filigree Dark Red Mask Adult <--- another item that might provide a useful base for something snazzier
Men's Colonial Adult Wig (Brown) <-- an iffy item, but for $5 I decided to risk it
Colonial Maiden Adult Wig <-- Another item with a relatively high original retail that didn't look great in the pictures, but for $2 I have some hope
Pirate Skull Thigh Highs Stockings with Red Bow - Adult <--- more sexy lady attire
Sequin Trimmed Pirate Hat and Heart Eyepatch Adult <-- more mini hat mania


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow BlueFrog that mystical sorceress costume was beautiful. Could have made a nice fortune teller.

BTW I noticed some children or teens? Colonial costumes I think. Do you have any small tike props planned? It's nice you have mannes to work with. Skellies Don't have anything to holdup stockings! Sounds like you got some nice items as well.


----------



## Paint It Black

I am on their email list, but never got the email on this one!?!? I guess I will take a look now.

Update: Got the email today (Thursday). We get everything later in CA, lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks for the heads-up on the colonial kids' stuff. I hadn't seen it earlier, but sad to say, it all seems to have sold out already on both sites. Drat, foiled again!

I agree about the difficulty of dressing skeles. Mine usually wind up going bare. The mannes are a godsend, even if they also present a storage nightmare. I'm particularly fond of my child mannes, of which I've accumulated quite a few. This year was supposed to be devoted to making my own adult mannes but that hasn't happened so far. At least, even after a massive sales push on them last year, I still have quite an assortment to play with this year. Oh for more space to keep them in year-round!


----------



## leekelly

thanks for the heads up, i can't buy 8.00 of material to make a costume. good deal, off to order my stuff.


----------



## BobbyA

They are back at it this morning, I am seeing items on their site that were sold out yesterday.
Here's a 2nd chance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Item cancellation Notice Received*

Oh poop! Just got an email and a Paypal credit for the Sexy Provacateur Pirate ladies costume (the one with the camera in the hat I was so excited to have bought or almost bought I guess now). They cancelled the item and Issued a refund. The email said the item:.



was not available when our distribution center was preparing your shipment. This may be the result of an error in our inventory or because the individual preparing your order found damage to our remaining stock and it did not meet the standards we know our customers expect. Regardless of the reason, we realize you expected this product and we sincerely apologize that it was not available.


Notice of the credit was the very next email I received so it was processed immediately. Disappointing nonetheless but handled promptly. Don't know if anyone else has experienced a cancellation with any orders at BC but wanted to let you guys know how they handled this since we have all been giving them quite a bit of business.

If they didn't ship because the camera was missing (saw that happened to one of the reviewers on their site) I would have still liked to have had the rest of the costume mailed out given it was going to be used for a prop anyway. That's the only thing about mail order, it gets processed so fast that they can't contact you to give you a chance to respond how you would like to handle the situation. If the costume was an inventory miscount, then I might have liked to have substituted another costume in its place. I'm not inclined to place a fourth order with shipping charge. Oh well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> I am on their email list, but never got the email on this one!?!? I guess I will take a look now.
> 
> Update: Got the email today (Thursday). We get everything later in CA, lol



Paint, I see from your update that you did get your email. i'm signed up using two email accounts I have. Interestingly one got postmarked at 5am-ish and the other one came 1-1/2 hours later. Both accounts are thru the same email source, so I don't get the time difference. Oh and I'm CA also. What time was your email marked? 

I basically use two email accounts--one for general stuff and one for shopping or newsletters from stores. After my BC "$10 costume sale" email notice sat unnoticed and unopened since I don't always check that account, I didn't want to miss out on getting in early again so signed up with my general email account as well. This time that is the one I noticed when I checked morning mail. So funny the means we take to find out about these sales! 

BTW I have signed up a few times already for GrandinRoad's email, just did it again a few months ago, and not sure what the issue is but I still have yet to receive regular emails. I get emails when I order something but not otherwise. I need to call them and see what's going on. Two years ago Spirit and Halloween City's emails weren't received either. Signed up again last year and did get them at that point. I know I can count on HF members to post about sales here but with some places making you go thru links it's becoming more important to get the email yourself.


----------



## leekelly

creeps (buycostumes.com) would not give me 15 % off my order, will be unsubscribing to their web site


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

First welcome to HF. What happened? I've found BC to be very good about spelling out their restrictions on their coupons and discounts during a sale and outside of one. Were you trying to get 15% on top of the current clearance/sale items? 

Here's the conditions and restrictions listed for the current $1-$8 sale:

No coupon is necessary to receive sale prices. Eligible products can be found in the Clearance sections of the site. Sale items can be used in conjunction with any site wide shipping offers. All Sale Items including Clearance and Newly Sale items are not eligible for any coupon offers. Clearance and Sale products are not Shop Runner eligible. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount.


BTW guys, received my first ready-to-ship email. Expecting one more today and probably the last order which I placed after 4pm their time to go out tomorrow. Will have tracking after tonight.


----------



## leekelly

i signed up for e-mail, went and put in my 15welcome, and yes it gave me 0.60 off. went back and read the e-mail to see if it was only for full price items. the welcome e-mail said 15% off your next order, than down below it says "All product are eligible for this discount " well i guess not as i called and read this to them, but still only 0.60. thank u very much buycostumes.creeps


----------



## leekelly

from my e-mail *Use Coupon Code: 15WELCOME to receive 15% off your entire order. _All products are eligible for this discount. _Coupon is good through August 21 @ 11:59 PM CST. Does not include shipping, handling, taxes or duty charges. Coupon will be reflected as a 15% discount on the merchandise subtotal on the checkout page. Coupon is not valid on shipping and handling charges. Coupon can be used in conjunction with any sitewide offers, but no additional coupon codes may be used. Coupon is non-negotiable. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discoun


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I guess the language on this $1-$8 sale says no coupons but the Welcome coupon language does contradict that. I'd send Customer Service a nicely worded email and see if they change your order. Let them know that you are a Halloween Forum member (don't know if it will get you anywhere but worth mentioning I suppose) and were expecting to use your welcome coupon based on its language which seems pretty clear. The welcome coupon is a one-time welcome discount and their decision not to honor it on the merchandise in your order doesn't make you feel welcomed at all. If they don't want to apply it to these blowout events than the Welcome coupon language should be changed to reflect that. You hope that they will reverse their decision on your order. I wouldn't say you are going to cancel your emails. Honestly, I have found them to be a great company to order from and their email notices are worth getting. Sorry this is your first introduction to them. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## BlueFrog

I wen through each sales page slowly this afternoon, and it looks to me like a number of items have been added. Either that or I was even more inattentive than I realized when I smoked through them before. Even at those prices I had to be ruthless in my selections, but I think I bought some nice goodies this time around.


Harlow Quinn Child Costume <-- Great for the masquerade 
Blank Face Adult Mask <-- another masquerade goodie
Harry Potter - Harry's Glasses <-- long story here, but I "need" these
Midnight Bride Child Costume <-- check out the reviews on this one
Radioactive Recovery Team Adult Costume <-- hopefully good enough to sit alongside a real biohazard training suit. If not, at this price, I'll get my money out of it at the consignment shop later this year
Diamond Lace Pantyhose - Adult <--- yep, the sexy ladies struck again


----------



## Guest

leekelly said:


> from my e-mail *Use Coupon Code: 15WELCOME to receive 15% off your entire order. _All products are eligible for this discount. _Coupon is good through August 21 @ 11:59 PM CST. Does not include shipping, handling, taxes or duty charges. Coupon will be reflected as a 15% discount on the merchandise subtotal on the checkout page. Coupon is not valid on shipping and handling charges. Coupon can be used in conjunction with any sitewide offers, but no additional coupon codes may be used. Coupon is non-negotiable. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discoun


The sale items are deeply, deeply discounted. I have gotten hundreds of dollars of costumes/wigs/masks etc very cheaply. Although an extra 15% odd would be icing on the cake, I personally don't think BC are 'creeps.'

I went back today and got 4 capes and one wig for about $25 bucks. 

Has anybody seen a bigger sale than this? I have used BC.com for about 4 years and have never seen such a large sale, for this long. I wonder if the poorish economy is making them semi-desperate to unload stuff.

On a final note, I really am shocked at the cheapness of some of the items. Most of the deals are pretty good, but some of this stuff is really worth pennies- made from scraps of fabric and plastic, made no doubt by slave Chinese workers...and BC and other stores are charging 20-35 dollars for it! The markups must be astronomical! I truly believe thrift store items made into costumes in many cases can be a much better deal. I'd be piss.ed to buy some of these things full price.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow BlueFrog that mystical sorceress costume was beautiful. Could have made a nice fortune teller.
> 
> BTW I noticed some children or teens? Colonial costumes I think. Do you have any small tike props planned? It's nice you have mannes to work with. Skellies Don't have anything to holdup stockings! Sounds like you got some nice items as well.


Rats. I have missed that costume twice! Love it.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh poop! Just got an email and a Paypal credit for the Sexy Provacateur Pirate ladies costume (the one with the camera in the hat I was so excited to have bought or almost bought I guess now). They cancelled the item and Issued a refund. The email said the item:.
> 
> 
> 
> was not available when our distribution center was preparing your shipment. This may be the result of an error in our inventory or because the individual preparing your order found damage to our remaining stock and it did not meet the standards we know our customers expect. Regardless of the reason, we realize you expected this product and we sincerely apologize that it was not available.
> 
> 
> Notice of the credit was the very next email I received so it was processed immediately. Disappointing nonetheless but handled promptly. Don't know if anyone else has experienced a cancellation with any orders at BC but wanted to let you guys know how they handled this since we have all been giving them quite a bit of business.
> 
> If they didn't ship because the camera was missing (saw that happened to one of the reviewers on their site) I would have still liked to have had the rest of the costume mailed out given it was going to be used for a prop anyway. That's the only thing about mail order, it gets processed so fast that they can't contact you to give you a chance to respond how you would like to handle the situation. If the costume was an inventory miscount, then I might have liked to have substituted another costume in its place. I'm not inclined to place a fourth order with shipping charge. Oh well.


Rats! Sorry GOS. That is a nice costume. I had 2 costumes in my cart yesterday, and today when I signed back in they were gone.


----------



## BlueFrog

hollow said:


> Has anybody seen a bigger sale than this? I have used BC.com for about 4 years and have never seen such a large sale, for this long. I wonder if the poorish economy is making them semi-desperate to unload stuff.


I certainly haven't seen this many deep discounts on so many items from BC - or elsewhere - before. New warehouse manager? New inventory system? Downsizing their warehouse? Raising some quick cash? Something has definitely changed, and I'm glad I was around to reap the benefits. I wish I had the confidence in my prognostication skills to buy some items to flip for a profit in a few months. I'm sure there are resellers who will be making a killing soon. I stuck with items I believe I will use.



hollow said:


> On a final note, I really am shocked at the cheapness of some of the items. Most of the deals are pretty good, but some of this stuff is really worth pennies- made from scraps of fabric and plastic, made no doubt by slave Chinese workers...and BC and other stores are charging 20-35 dollars for it! The markups must be astronomical! I truly believe thrift store items made into costumes in many cases can be a much better deal. I'd be piss.ed to buy some of these things full price.


I hear you on that score. I know there are massive profits to be made on Halloween items, especially costumes, at the retail level (and presumably down the supply chain). Consider that Spirit rents their retail spaces for an entire year without feeling they have to sublet for the months they're not doing business, and is making money hands over fist even on 50% off day, per an employee I've heard from. 

At any rate, it is w hat it is. I'm extremely pleased at these recent BC sales and at these prices, I can afford to consign anything that isn't what I'd hoped for and still get my money out later this year. Quite a deal, IMHO.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Hollow. Received my second shipping confirmation today (one more to go tommorrow) and everything made it out on this one including the Michael Jackson Military Prince black jacket. It's a nice one with real golden braiding on it. I mentioned I wanted to use it for my carnival as a bass drummer's jacket. Was thinking about it tonight and I think I can use the drum prop as part of a NewOrleans funeral procession as well. We have architectural window shelves (for planters) on our house and I just came up with the idea of turning them into Bourbon Street-like terraces with small skellies hanging out on them. Have to start checking Goodwill, etc for kids' toy musical props like a plastic trumpet. Figure I can make street signage with old fashioned lantern lights at the top. Actually I bought some white metal lanterns on posts from Big Lots that would fit in perfectly. The terraces can use the Big Lots' ornate edging sections as part of the railing. Hmm.

I had hoped to do a either a whole-yard Skull Island/temple raider theme or a carnival theme this year. Like both themes and if it was going to be the carnival I'm really itching to use some of my favorite props like Uncle Charlie, Concession skeleton, and the Ventriloquist prop but our yard progress has just been dragging along and I haven't had space to work on any props or facades or even signage. Can't believe it's Mid-May already. The New Orleans funeral idea may just work out for this year and I'd combine it with a bayou swamp theme and voodoo props I have.

So despite missing out on the ladies pirate costume, this MJ jacket should be a nice addition and quite an inspiration.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> .....I hear you on that score. I know there are massive profits to be made on Halloween items, especially costumes, at the retail level (and presumably down the supply chain). Consider that Spirit rents their retail spaces for an entire year without feeling they have to sublet for the months they're not doing business, and is making money hands over fist even on 50% off day, per an employee I've heard from. .....


Not sure how true that is across the board. The Spirit stores I know of sublet vacant retail spaces for something like 3-4 months from landlords willing to pick up a little money during that time. They don't sign long-term leases (which in corporate real estate can be something like 10 years). They have a lot of set up time, establishing phones, paying for insurance, getting permits and inspections for fire code and such. Then there's training of staff and overhead costs like utilities, advertising, salaries, workers comp, state and federal taxes. It's probably not as inexpensive of a proposition as you think. 

The "owner" who _loves_ halloween and ran several of the Spirits in my area called it quits last year. After at least 5 years in the business that I know of. I was shocked and talked to him during the after-halloween sale when I found out. Said business had been down for the last several years and he was barely breaking even and given all the set up work it was time to throw in the towel. I'm not sure but I wondered if he also had to buy inventory from Spirit and then store it during the year. He said corporate would probably do their own store in the area in place of his locations. His long-time workers were really sad about it as well having liked working for him. He was super as management and always willing to help you locate something, even if it was a retired prop from the last few years. Gonna miss the guy.


----------



## BlueFrog

Interesting about your local franchisee, GoS. All the people I've spoken to worked for company-owned stores and that may have made the difference in their experiences. Sorry you're losing a good one.

_______________________

A few super quick updates on recent purchases based on very quick look and see observations. Feel free to ask for more detail on any of the following:

Mini Fedora (Black/White) Adult 1 187690 <-- decent quality, not as good as the earlier satin ones but still a nice little piece
Wild Girl Black/Pink/Purple Wig 1 181294 <-- looks like this will also be decent
Fedora Women's Black Adult 1 186987 <-- nice quality and a good deal at this price, but if you missed it, it should be easy to find a comparable "street quality" fedora through thrift stores if you look for a while
Red Thigh High Stockings with Bow 1 108797 <-- looks promising
Pirates Of The Caribbean - Angelica Deluxe Pirate Hat (Adult) 1 198510 <-- far and away the nicest surprise of the bunch. Instead of being all pleather, as I anticipated, it's a nice shiny crushed satiny-material with pleather stitching. The faux ?seaweed ?feather is just as dire as it looks in the photos but should be easy to replace. The buckle on the hatband doesn't thrill me either but it's passable.
Dark Allure Filigree Dark Red Mask Adult 1 213373 <-- absolutely awful, made of some rubbery plastic that is useless for customizing and ugly as sin
Men's Colonial Adult Wig (Brown) 1 214466 <--- didn't get a great look at it but looks promising, especially once powdered
Colonial Maiden Adult Wig 1 195138 <--- ditto the above. I sense a nice surprise once I can really fluff it up and work with it some 
Pirate Skull Thigh Highs Stockings with Red Bow - Adult 1 144764 <-- didn't pull from packaging but the bows looked quite nice and suggest a quality product
Sequin Trimmed Pirate Hat and Heart Eyepatch Adult <--- eh, quick look-see doesn't encourage, but the fact it shipped totally flat may have something to do with the poor first impression. Like the wigs, this may just need some tweaking although those plastic sequins look awfully big

.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@BlueFrog I won't get my orders until this coming Thursday and Friday (Friday's actually was my first order but apparently delayed when they spent a day looking for the pirate ladies costume at didn't turn up or whatever). My last order is still in processing. Hoping it's because they have sold so much mdse and not because another item can't be found. Also could be because of the holiday. The available costumes have dropped from 13 pages of 96 to 6 pages as of last night so people are definitely buying.

Thanks for the feedback on what you bought. Guess you are within a day or two shipping time from them unlike me who's probably 5-6 days out. Plus my two pkgs this time are coming UPS Sure Post and the post office adds another day to delivery. Sometimes my pkgs from them via UPS all the way and sometimes not. Go figure. I'll post my impressions when my order arrives but the sale will probably be over by then so little help to anyone during the sale. I thought of getting that nice Fedora you liked but after reviewing my themes just couldn't see it fitting in. I'm trying to be really good about this.

I would like to post some pics of items I previously got that I notice are still available on sale if I can to help anyone out. I'll have to see how the day goes. 

BTW you don't think they will have a sale on decor/props after this do you? The thought occurred to me. I know there are tons of stores selling costumes so can understand that category as a target for sales. Maybe not so much with decor/props. I really want to pick up my roll of fireflies at Lowes before it sells out and this costume/accessory sale bonanza has delayed those plans and a decor sale would definitely set them back again.


----------



## Guest

Wow good review Blue Frog. My oldest son had surgery to have a benign bone tumor removed from his knee...so I can't review right now. Will find some time to do do soon! Happy Memorial Day my friends!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I see the Meserelda long blond wig I ordered has gone to sold out status, my order is still in processing. Hmmmm. If the warehouse is working today I guess I'll know by the end of the day. It's funny I got inspired by someone else's purchasing decision, not on my initial list, but I really hope I get it for my mermaid prop. 

Hollow, hope your son recovers quickly. Anything on the knee sounds kind of painful since it gets moved around so much. Look forward to your review; And yes, hope everyone has a Happy Memorial Day on Monday!


----------



## deadhouseplant

I placed my order on the 23rd and it's still processing. Really hoping to get everything I ordered. I ordered:

Radioactive Recovery Team Adult Costume -- planning on using this as a prop
GI Joe - Baroness Sexy Deluxe Adult Costume -- I really don't think this looks like the character (doesn't she wear a jumpsuit?) but I think it could be a good base for another costume
Undead Teacher's Pet Adult Costume -- I really don't need this for anything...but I'll figure it out. Hard to pass on $8 or less costumes
Bolly Ho Adult Costume -- Bought this for someone else that I think will like it, now showing sold out in the size I ordered on the website so we'll see
Halloween Bloody Bones Treat Toppers -- Not a costume but it was on clearance... and I already have Halloween sprinkles but can you really have too many?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love your name Deadhouseplant! My third order was placed after 4pm CT on 5/22 (essentially 5/23 by their work standards) if that gives you an idea of what's been worked on. I think they send status updates in the late evening or early a.m. probably in a mass mailing and probably done automatically.

They were open processing orders today I believe as this was posted on their website. So understandably they have Monday off.


Hours (CDT): *9am-9pm Mon-Fri
9am-6pm Sat
Closed 5/27

*


----------



## 22606

Thank you for mentioning this awesome sale. Nothing for myself this time around, but I loaded up on costumes that are basically guaranteed to sell and am going to make a killing on eBay when it gets nearer to Halloween...


----------



## BlueFrog

Has anyone seen or bought the Black Widow Child costume? I passed on it but am debating another order. Don't really need another child costume but have been having lots of spider thoughts lately.

A few quick updates on my recent purchases now that I've had time to look at them thoroughly:

The Wild Child wig is so perfect for my needs it's spooky. Yes it looks like a wig but it's long raven black with streaks of pink and purple, so I'm ok with it looking wig-like. I'm tempted to purchase more just to have some to modify for my other kids.

The Colonial wigs really were a smart buy. They're not the best I've ever bought but they're competitive and at those prices you can't lose. The male wig is nearly black, not the clear brown seen in the photos; good for me, mentioned in case it's not good for you. They definitely need powder to cut down the shine but that's period appropriate and doesn't bother me.

The pirate mini hat was much better once I popped it back into shape. Made of a surprisingly heavy felt and the broken heart symbol is better quality and stitching than I would have guessed.

Both sets of Leg Avenue opaque stockings are winners. I normally dress the majority of my girls in long period dresses and skirts but I definitely need to make room for some short shorts to show these off.

The filigree mask still sucks.

PotC Angelica hat has a fair amount of hot glue holding on that faux whateveritssupposed to be, so if you purchase it intending to rip that part off, be prepared to have to cover that area. Still a great deal at the price.

Like the Michael Jackson fedora even more after handling it, but still baffled at what makes it a woman's hat.


----------



## matrixmom

You people have to stop this! I keep buying everytime someone posts these sales!!

I got all the hazmat suits I could find...(for skellies, some life size zombie props that will get a wardrobe change, and the family)

http://www.buycostumes.com/c/_/N-/Ntt-radioactive
also the biohazard zombie and doctor costumes
hazmat hazard adult costumes

At $5, its cheaper than buying the suit at home depot + decorating/painting. And to think I almost bought 1 last year $30. I knew that was a crazy price since again, you can buy the whole suit (sometimes with gloves and all) at home depot @ $10.

Steer clear from the gas mask though. Theres one thats black, and one thats silver toned. Both are very flimsy/dont hold the shape. I have been buying some real ones from a local military antique store for 2 for $25. - Just FYI for those of you looking for similar items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Garthgoyle, it's nice to be loved but if you love me because I started this thread, I didn't. Hope you still love me anyway! 

@@BlueFrog, it's hard to find mourning child's clothing so if you have a funeral/cemetary setting it might be worth it. I have a vintage looking baby carriage and had bought Ghost Stories' Elsa the Maid costume and the Mistress costume for adult costumes for the scene last year...really wanted a child's costume to use as well. Ended up with one called Zombie Girl. Waited for a sale to get it but still not at these prices. Not a lot out there. And not something that I think would be easy to put together from Goodwill and such.

I noticed that the photo with that MJ hat is of a woman. Maybe it's sized a bit smaller than a man's would be?

@@Matrixmom, you lucked out on the toxic wear. There were a lot of costumes in that category and I guess you beat me to the hazmat one! I saw BobbyA's photo and just waited too long. Have to imagine you probably have a complete set of workers for your scene...just add barrels, pipes, lighting and fog. I almost went that costume route too but decided to focus elsewhere. Although I did pick up 2 of the BP Oil Spill overalls. Last year I bought this biohazard worker's costume that has a gas mask on. They are all kind of flimsy. You need to stuff it with pillow poly fiber or something like it if it's going to be a prop. And it's probably good to store it that way to help maintain it's shape.

If you are still thinking of ordering more items, I went and placed my fourth order last night. The pickings are getting slim but I was motivated by finding the Kato hats, ordered 4 for my zombie or skeleton band (New Orleans or carnival use). I wanted all the band members to have a uniform look so hopefully all 4 will ship. I was looking through search images for New Orleans funeral bands and saw a photo that clicked with me and sent me down this road. Will embellish the headband somehow. I also finally decided to pick up the Sweeney Todd wig that I've considered each time I've placed an order. Wanted something a bit different to don on my mad scientist's head from that crazy gray haired wig I usually see with costume sets. The black hair is kind of wild and disheveled and the white streak I think adds to the look. Now for everything to arrive and last two orders to get packed and shipped. I thought I would have gotten a shipping status on my third order but it's still in process. Guess when they are back in the warehouse on Tuesday alot of pkgs will be going out UPS.


----------



## [email protected]

I have another order ready to be placed. I was happy with my last few orders from the previous sales. Has anyone took them up on thier pop up offer after you place your order where they give you another 15% off. I picked up additional $5.00 shoes for $4 something and no additional postage. You can never can count on what will be offered you though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haunt, I haven't from them but once I think did from another store that does the same thing. As I recall it was something I had looked at buying so went with it. I really don't like to be tempted like that on the way out. I did notice a wig cap in one of my recent purchases but stayed fast and clicked No Thanks. Kind of didn't even read you got 15% off. 

BTW I came to post that I was checking my Sunday email and got an email from them at 11am something today telling me that my 3rd order was packed (everything including the Meserelda wig that went sold out afterwards) and ready to ship. Must have been packed on Saturday and emails sent out automatically today. They aren't open on Sunday so am sure that is it. Someone was saying they had something they ordered that they then saw went Sold Out. I'm pretty sure given how my orders have gone that if it got accepted during the last step of ordering then it is yours. Unless there was inventory miscount or a damaged item noticed when packing like what happened to me on the pirate costume.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's some not so great news on BuySeasons who runs BuyCostumes. I don't recall anyone mentioning this yet although it was kind of guessed at. The news apparently came out on May 1: http://www.biztimes.com/article/20130501/BREAKINGNEWS/130509963 The BizTimes' related linked articles from the past few years are an interesting read as well (Evite and QVC mentioned).

Don't think it will affect anyone who ordered sale mdse during the $1-$8 sale as far as getting out orders to us promptly, as the layoffs were in effect for almost a month now and those of us who ordered during the $10 Costume sale seemed to have all gotten our mdse promptly. in fact my first two orders are on their way already and two others are in processing. Seems the corporate plan is to downsize their operation and are doing so thru management, then payroll and now inventory changes while still maintaining the high level of service to its customers. Really sorry for those that got laid off (been there myself in the past). I guess the company could have raised shipping to help defray packaging costs but didn't (most of my pkgs ran 5.99-8.50 to ship which I think sounded very fair). I wish the best for their long term viability and hope they get through this until the market improves. It would be nice if business picks up for them this year for halloween and some of the workers can be hired back in a full time capacity.

Update: my third order has a tracking number now--due 6/4.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Email this morning says this is the last day of the $1-$8 clearance sale on Costumes, masks and accessories. 

I posted some photos under the General Discussion Shopping thread of two of my items that are still available.


2pm My last order of a wig and Kato hats just shipped in full. UPS won't post delivery date until tomorrow but I suspect on the 5th. Sounds like I have a New Orleans funeral band to begin working on now that the hats are on their way. How does "Dr. Bones Revival Band" sound? Especially fitting I hope if they are calling out the zombies from the graves?? My bass drummer in the MJ prince jacket will be using femur bones as the drum sticks.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How does "Dr. Bones Revival Band" sound? Especially fitting I hope if they are calling out the zombies from the graves?? My bass drummer in the MJ prince jacket will be using femur bones as the drum sticks.


Great choice for the band's name. If you were to give the MJ-outfitted zombie a microphone/headset, that could be so fitting for a _Thriller_ tribute; many of the older teens and the adults would likely get the subtle reference, I'd think.

That's too bad about the layoffs. Unfortunately, it is incredibly common anymore to dispense of employees after multiple years of service without so much as a second thought, all in the name of bringing in greater profits.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad you liked the band name. I'll might run with "Doc Bones' Revival Band" but would be open to other suggestions. Good suggestion on _Thriller_. I so remember when the music video first aired. It was about zombies and creatures of the night and am sure people would get the connection. Not sure what I will do about background music and sounds yet.

If I wasn't starting this theme idea so late and still dealing with other house projects, I'd love to animate the drummer to actually beat the drum as well. Think I could use the inside of the drum to hide the mechanism somehow. 

Regarding BuyCostumes, I think in their case they do care about their employees (won some award a few years back) and are doing what they think they have to to keep customers and the business going. I'm not a fan of out-sourcing customer service centers overseas either. Sometimes some hard choices have to be made and in their case it wasn't done just for profits for profits sake. But I agree it use to be last in first out and you'd want to retain those with the greatest knowledge and skill-level within the company. Between the several sales and orders I've placed over the past month with them, I have to say I'm happy with all my purchases.


----------



## kittyvibe

Just got my evil gnome costume and the mask looks alot better in person than the web pic. It has so much detail, I especially like the eyes. Im glad GOS turned on the light-switch in my head for this costume. 

The sailor moon line of wigs wasnt as bad as I thought they would be, for a $1 a piece, I really cant complain. They will of course need some additional styling help, like smoothing the hair fold lines with hot water and trimming the bangs. The Punky Rainbow wig just wont fit on my head, it looks like something died on top of my head and the wig cap part isnt big enough to go on if you have any kind of bun for your own hair to hide inside the cap. Maybe I can use it on a clown prop or something after mucho styling as its frizzy as heck.

I also got the Dustin Bones GID skeleton print hoodie. I was surprised at the quality and thickness, it feels just right. I will probably wear it out anytime I feel cold all year long.  Its only $4 and of this writing still available. The mask is a separate piece.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Kittyvibe, glad you liked your Evil Gnome costume. I love his eyes too. In case people are wondering what the heck we are talking about, check out the quick photo set up I did earlier today of him and had posted under the shopping thread. I should have taken a close up of his face.

I took a look at the hoodie and scarf you mentioned. Didn't realize it was GID. Do you think the GID will stay active after it's washed? Also wondering if the skull image on your scarf is oversized like it looks in the website photo? I guess the sale is over now unless I we get another email to the contrary. I kind of thought they would have run it thru end of the month but knew it could anytime.


----------



## kittyvibe

If your wanting to buy the hoodie, the sale is still showing up for me on the website. I just placed an order about an hour ago.  I was contemplating getting the sailor mercury wig and took too long thinking about it I guess because my x-large diva crocket costume went out of my cart, boo!  I had to order a large but I know it probably not gonna fit because the bust said it goes up to a 38 and Im at least a 40, grr.I just thought it looked cute and as other purchasers said, they will use it for an indian costume and thats what I was hoping to do too. 

Not sure about the GID staying power, I have some underwear with similar GID paint on it, (its like a rubbery plastic that is soft to the touch), and it still glows fine. The scarf image looks big on the guy but maybe he has a small face, i thought at first it was a woman modeling it, hehe. Its a dude though. I wont be using the scarf though, the skull pattern looks proportional to me in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes, I saw my email this a.m. that the sale was extended. Didn't read if they gave an ending date or not. I'll have to check it out later and decide if I'm doing yet another order. At some point I really want to have funds for that Gemmy firefly reel! I'd actually love to buy the same hatchet that the Evil Gnome was holding on the BC website. Must check later this a.m. in their non-sale area for it.

BTW since Kittyvibe mentioned the detailing on the gnome's face, I posted two close up photos of it under the Halloween Shopping thread.


----------



## deadhouseplant

Argg. I caved and placed another order last night. Someone need to hold my wallet for me. My first order says it will be here on the 4th.


----------



## kittyvibe

The night before the last round of sales I was looking on the website for some skeleton shoes to go with some of the stuff I got in the previous sale. I ended up buying them on their ebay store for $31. If anyone else is thinking of buying the female x-ray skeleton shoes, I would say to make sure you get at least 2 sizes up from your normal shoe. Im so disappointed that I cant even get my foot inside of it, its that tight! It might even be as bad as 3 sizes too small, the ice trick will not work for these, because the foot wont fit. :/ boo! 

The CS lady said she didnt know if I would get my original shipping back but probably not. They make you call even for ebay orders instead of going through the normal return procedures that ebay provides. Shipping to me was $3.99, shipping back will be over $10 ><, so it really sucks because that means I will have to wait a bit before I can get the shoes in a bigger size with a different retailer since they are $45 elsewhere (at least with free shipping).

Moral of the story as it applies to the special sale, if you get something that doesnt fit, the cost to return will probably not be worth it. I think if we make another thread with stuff we got that doesnt fit and are willing to trade/sell to another, that would be great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well my first package (1 of 4) arrived today from this latest sale. 2 more POTC quartermaster masks (already posted pic under shopping thread), a vampire kit (about what I expected and nice for the buck or two I paid), 2 BP Oil Spill coveralls, and the Michael Jackson black prince military jacket (the one with real braiding on not the printed version). 

Still available -- The Oil Spill coveralls (think they were $4 each) were way nicer than I anticipated. The material is on the thin side but has a very high thread count so it seems like it will hold up very well. It has oil stains on the front side, clean on the back. The BP printed patch could easily be covered with some other patch I suppose or maybe with more black spots if you don't want to see it. I could almost picture an "Ernie" name patch on it. The coveralls have a velcro closure all down the front to waist or below level. Looks like a nice closure, not cheesy. The edges of the arms and legs are all finished with a machine overlock stitching (believe that's what it's called) so the material will resist fraying. I was impressed. This came as One Size Only and it seems on the medium to large size to me (bought for props and hubby is smaller so don't know how it fits). I think the arms and legs of the coveralls are quite long and could easily be rolled up and cuffed to fit....or the legs tucked into work boots. There are two pockets at hip level and a second looking set of pockets that are deep and open to the inside. I consider this costume to be another great buy. 

Now the Michael Jackson jacket that came in this order is probably going to be my best buy during this particular sale. It sold out in this size at the $8 level (other sizes might be available at the regular price), but I thought I'd post a photo of it to show how nice the gold braiding and cut of it is. Very nice costume jacket, and my bass drummer prop is going to look fabulous in it.










Sorry @@Kittyvibe that the skellie shoes ran small. I have always admired them when I've seen them on the website. _I think the feedback is helpful and hope people will continue to post their impressions and photos as their orders come in. _

I'm still thinking about that hoodie you bought. I've seen skull bandanas that I've liked the look of better but suppose it could be enhanced. Just don't know if it will fit into my scenes at all. I wouldn't be buying it to wear.

So @@Deadhouseplant, what did you order this time around?


----------



## BobbyA

Hi, here are a couple more costumes and observations on them.
The puppet master is worth the money just for the light weight overcoat. Which is a good thing because the rest of it is odd fitting.
The package says their large covers 40-42 waist & 46 - 48 chest. I'm more of a medium it would seem at 35 - 36 and 44 chest. So I swim in the pants, but the mask is so small I started to get a headache in just the time it took to try it on and take these pics. I defy anyone actually fitting the rest of this costume to wear that mask for 10 minutes without one of them going pop. I'll get over the mask though as you can see from my pic, the hair is not like their pic and the mask only seems to be shaped correctly because it was skin tight.

The prince of darkness devil costume is pretty good, light weight to wear, and good size. Will also make a good robe without the shoulder device.

Shar thought the living dead doll was a good costume start, it comes with the dress and a face mask disc. It would need elbow gloves, and a fair amount makeup to work properly. She demurred a pic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@BobbyA, I think you did great on costumes. Everything looks really nice on you. Your PuppetMaster costume and the Prince of Darkness costumes prompted me to take one last look at what was left. Even with a tight mask on the PM one I have to say it's a good deal. PuppetMaster was sold out. Didn't see the Prince of Darkness. That was a nice robe and very flowing. Good fit. 

I looked long and hard and ended up with one costume -- the Song of the Siren. If I ever get around to doing my pirates bar, I was planning on a singer in the bar and with the Mesmerelda long blonde wig I have coming, figured I had the perfect songstress outfit for her. Hard to believe that a $99 costume was still available. Only in a X-Small but a lot of my skeletons are pretty thin so hoping it will fit. All three reviewers said it ran small however. We'll see I guess.

Had to admit I was tempted to pick one or two of the $8 costumes that was offered when checking out for 20% off, so like $6 something each, but didn't. I noticed that two or maybe three of the costumes I had previously looked at were among those offered.


----------



## deadhouseplant

@Kittyvibe I think the idea of trading stuff that doesn't fit is a great idea, I'd rather send something to someone who wants it then try to send it back and still lose money.
@Ghost of Spookie I ordered the Sexy Eden Mary Jane shoes, ridiculously tall but only 4 bucks, must be good for something. And the Zombie "Dead Lead" Appliance a fake pencil stab wound for $3, I thought it would go well with the teachers pet zombie costume I ordered.


----------



## [email protected]

I will be so glad when this sale is over! HA HA


----------



## kittyvibe

I really like the look of the devil costume Bobby, I wish I had bought it but my guy didnt want to wear it. I really like it though, thanks for sharing your pics.
I Had the same idea about doing the puppet master and living dead doll together as a couples thing, I thought it would be very neat together, but I didnt think we would realistically wear the masks all night and then we would look silly without them. 

deadhouseplant, I think I got those shoes you mentioned, if they are the ones I got, they were sadly a disappointment. I need to do the ice trick on them and also sew in additional elastic to the strap over the foot, its too tight for me. I hope yours fit better than mine. 

Of course I couldnt stay away from the sale and looked into makeups and wigs more, like scar putty and took some chances on zero feedback wigs.A little bummed my Archie comics Veronica costume went oos on the large, it was going to be iffy in the sizing as it was but I feel like I can at least et the wig and knee highs out of the deal, so its alright. I want to do this comic party and thought my mom would look cute as Betty. The Archie costumes came with alot of accessories for the price, I couldnt resist. 

Going back and forth between the Jem shoe colors, I really wanted the black ones, but they sold out awhile ago in my size. Decided on the white to go with a future planned Frankenstein bride costume and got a bonus at checkout for the pink ones for additional 20% off and no extra shipping to cover another pair of shoes. Since I was focusing on accessories, I found the gloves in the Frankenweenie costume to look really cool, vintage style, and for $4, it was about the same price for other pairs of gloves alone and here you can get a whole costume with mask to boot for the same cost. 

The TNA Impact wrestling costume is a good deal for padding props, i found my skill at making a suitable armature lacking and wanted to beef up some of my props. 

I forgot to mention I received my Salem Witch Child Costume and it is just darling. I plan to use it as an old fashioned TOT'r prop, probably make a cage and put them inside as captured by the clowns or something, lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The super sale is over! Prices have been adjusted back upwards towards retail this morning and the clearance area has been pretty well picked over for the moment......Evil Gnome is now 23.70. Radioactive Recovery, 26.20. Undead Teachers Pet, 37.43. The Goddess in Red I was offered on order confirming at 6.20 is now 40.55. The Song of the Siren I just picked up last night for $8 is now 51.16. Hope these deep, early sales brought in the cash BC was looking for right now and glad all of us here who got a few orders in came away happy with our purchases so far. Figure everyone who ordered on the last day will get their package by next Friday or the following Monday at the latest. Please post what you ordered if you haven't already and how you made out.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The super sale is over! Prices have been adjusted back upwards towards retail this morning and the clearance area has been pretty well picked over for the moment......Evil Gnome is now 23.70. Radioactive Recovery, 26.20. Undead Teachers Pet, 37.43. The Goddess in Red I was offered on order confirming at 6.20 is now 40.55. The Song of the Siren I just picked up last night for $8 is now 51.16. Hope these deep, early sales brought in the cash BC was looking for right now and glad all of us here who got a few orders in came away happy with our purchases so far. Figure everyone who ordered on the last day will get their package by next Friday or the following Monday at the latest. Please post what you ordered if you haven't already and how you made out.


I made 2 small orders at the end. I stocked up on capes! Capes for everybody! I am pretty happy with the stuff I have gotten. For $1 to $10 bucks, I'd have to be clinically insane to be unhappy. The regular prices are not worth it in my opinion, unless it is an elite, deluxe, heritage, or reenactment costume that is better made.


----------



## BobbyA

Sale over for this week, muhahaha...
Be interesting to see what next week brings.


----------



## deadhouseplant

kittyvibe said:


> deadhouseplant, I think I got those shoes you mentioned, if they are the ones I got, they were sadly a disappointment. I need to do the ice trick on them and also sew in additional elastic to the strap over the foot, its too tight for me. I hope yours fit better than mine.


I bought an 8 1/2, and I normally wear an 8, because that's what was on sale. So fingers crossed. If not I guess I will rehome them. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My small sized Sailor Moon Tuxedo Mask outfit arrived today along with the Willy Wonka Secret Wishes outfit. Already commented on the tuxedo outfit. The Secret Wishes is another winner. Nice material and good weight. I particularly like how the back of it is tailored. The separate collar I could take or leave and I did remove the "W" emblem from it already. Appears to have been glued on. The hat is okay, needs straightening out and plumping and will be fine. Goes with the outfit. I need to press the collar of the dress so it lays better but otherwise looks great and glad I decided to take a chance on it. Only thing I wish I would have bought to go with it is a frilly underslip or whatever they call it to give the dress more lift. It has some material that already does that but I'd like it fuller and during the sale it was probably $1. I'll post photos tomorrow. That's it for this week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Two of my BC orders that were suppose to be delivered on Tuesday and Wednesday this week arrived today! Delivered at the same time as my Design Toscano Vampire bat plaque so it felt like Xmas almost. One last item, Song of the Siren costume, left to wait for from BC. Still planning to post some pics.

Today's delivery had the Meserelda wig -- looks good, nice and long; the POTC belt buckle -- okay, looks plasticy but will work for what I want it for minus the belt;, the crossed knives apparently come out of the buckle; the Kato hats -- look pretty good, they have a leather-looking visor and band in front; the wrestler costume that will be my carnival weightlifter -- I'll have to make modifications and dimly light it but I think will be OK; last item in the batch was a Sweeny Todd wig -- didn't take out but figure it will be fine. 

Oh, almost forgot to mention that the wrestler's black top is sewn in as part of the design and only covers his front, back is totally skin fabric -- kind of weird with the shoulder straps ending suddenly. I'm going to try to find a shirt to add on top to make it look like he has a shirt on regardless of how you look at him. Also due to the way the padded muscle pieces are sewn on the body, the arms can't really be posed above his head. Imagine this would be a problem if your guy was wearing the costume...his arm movements would be hindered. If you want a wrestler pose with hands at waist probably OK. I think if I can pose him such that his arm is bent at the elbow area I can still figure out a way to get a barbell in his hands but instead of the barbell being over his head I'll have to settle for in front of him at chest level. 

Did anyone else get their orders today?


----------



## deadhouseplant

I got my package today as well, one more to go.







GI Joe - Baroness Sexy Deluxe Adult Costume

This comes with a lot of accessories (shrug, glovettes, belt, garters, and a petticoat). I didn't put on the belt because it is ridiculously cheap looking (which is obvious from the product photo). I actually like the shrug more then I thought I would...I would cover the gi joe symbol with something if I did wear it though. The petticoat was a bit of a disappointment. It does flair out the skirt, but I was expecting a layered tulle skirt and instead it is one layer of stiff interfacing type material. The dress material is that thin stretchy shiny fabric that a lot of costumes have, pretty cheap feeling. Also there is no zipper and only Velcro at the very top of the back so you really have to inch your way into it. The fit is decent, a little bit on the top for me, but that could be fixed. Overall, it's hard to be disappointed with something for $8, but I wouldn't call this a deluxe costume. I think it could definitely be a good base for another costume and with some minor alterations be pretty good.









I actually really like the gloves, they could probably be worn with plenty of costumes.








Undead Teacher's Pet Adult Costume

First off, the tie that comes with this is a joke. It's on a piece of elastic and mine came apart before I put it on. Not a big deal, I can get one at the second hand store or borrow one, but wow. Other then that, the blood is darker than it looks on the product photo, which isn't bad. The fit with the shirt and vest is a little weird, like the shirt is slightly larger than the vest? They just don't fit like they were made for each other. Also, the product photo vest had 2 buttons and mine has 3.. I think they removed some things to make the product photo look sexier. The skirt actually has a zipper which is nice. The material of everything is pretty substantial feeling..not thin stretchy cheap feeling. Overall it needs a new tie, stockings and a bit of work, but pretty good for the money.








Bolly Ho Adult Costume

I bought this for someone else, but thought I would try it on. I'm actually most impressed with the quality of this one. It has a side zipper, and all of the detail work is very nice. The fabric is thin but has a nice feel to it and the red part is very shimmery. It's a bit big on top for me, but might fit the person I bought it for better. Overall, pretty happy with the purchase. 
















Radioactive Recovery Team Adult Costume

I bought this as a prop, not to wear, but I thought I'd put it on anyway. I think the green is actually brighter in person than on the website, more neon. It also has vents and pockets on the sides. The legs on mine are pretty wrinkled, but I'm sure that will come out. A sold $4 buy.








Halloween Bloody Bones Treat Toppers

Can't say much about these since I haven't opened them yet. They look a bit more pink then white, but that's fine. Might be cool in the brownie coffins. 

Note:
The bruise on right thigh is from hitting myself with my car door, no one has been beating me up.
Also, I would not actually wear white bobby socks with these costumes, just feel like that needed to be said.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadhouseplant those costumes look great on you and I got a chuckle from your last comments. I would have thought my favorite would have been the student one but I love the GI Joe one the best. That's a very flattering style and it doesn't look like a cheesy costume at all. Liking those gloves as well. Really none of the fabrics look bad from the pictures. And the sequins and fringe on the bollywood wrap are nice detailing. From your photo I can see the sheen of the material. 

Your toxic costume looks pretty much like my BP spill one over all except my spots are black and my fabric is green. I'd like to find something to add to the spill spots to make it look glossy and more 3D. If anyone knows of something for fabric, please post. Maybe something like that would work on yours as well. I have a similar situation with the printed skin and bees on my stung bee keepers. I might find some 3D bees and glue them on to add some dimension to the skin area.

I could see you wearing any of your costumes BTW. They all look really nice on and I can see have a good time at a party in any of them. Thanks for the photos and reviews. I have nothing planned for tommorow and hope to get more of mine posted then.


----------



## BobbyA

@GOS "I'd like to find something to add to the spill spots to make it look glossy and more 3D. If anyone knows of something" 
Take a look at black RTV silicone gasket sealer. Should be able to get a tube from an autoparts store or online. Something like this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRO-SEAL-BL..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item2ebdd5a213&vxp=mtr
Put a dab on a black spot then smear it to thin and smooth.

@deadhouseplant tnx for sharing the pics. I agree with GOS, you could wear any of them out with only a little effort. Liked the comments too.


----------



## GraveyardGus

Deadhouseplant that is an awesome modeling show. Thanks for that. The GI costume looks like the best purchase, IMHO. I'm glad for you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Of all the costumes I bought during all the $10 costume/$5 Accessories Sale/$1-$8 Costume clearance sale at BuyCostumes, I think these are my absolute two favorite ladies costumes. The Michael Jackson black prince military jacket (photo already posted to this thread) would be my third favorite costume that I bought from them. 

This is the Seductive Black Swan costume (during the first $10 sale). It only came in a X-Sm and it is petite. This is fabulous in person. Super high quality look. There is more tulle fabric that I didn't pull down from inside the body of the outfit. It is very full and the skirt part will puff up even more. I should have positioned the costume better on the hanger (back looks crooked but isn't) but you should get a good feel for it regardless. The upper body is black velvet. Zipper in the back. It is sleeveless. The feathers are beautiful and are also on the arm sleeves (feathers go up near shoulder). Even has black panties. Outfit is embellished with silver sequins and crystal "rhinestones". The costume also has a gorgeous crown that comes with it. It is a somewhat heavy crown using a metal band and clear hair combs. The stones on it are super bright in the sun and clear and very reflective. That I got this for $10 is amazing. BuyCostumes still has this for clearance in larger sizes (not $10 however) and I also noticed that GrandinRoad has it on their site ($59 I think) in SML. If this is something you might wear, I doubt you would be disappointed if you ordered it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's my second favorite costume, Willy Wonka's Secret Wishes. It comes with a decorative collar and a mini hat that I didn't get a photo of. I really like the styling of the back jacket. The collar on the jacket is somewhat padded. The black bodice is black material with a black sparkly netting on top. 




















I'm going to use both of these costumes for my carnival theme. The Swan might be either a tightrope walker or a trapeze artist. Not sure what I'll do with the Secret Wishes one but I could see it used in a steampunk setting depending upon how you accessorize it.


----------



## deadhouseplant

I received my second/ last package today, which contained Sexy Eden Mary Jane shoes and Zombie "Dead Lead" Appliance. 








Sexy Eden Mary Jane shoes 

They fit pretty good, I bought an 8.5 because that's what was in stock/ on sale and normally wear an 8, so I would say these run small. I also have narrow feet and they fit pretty snug so people with wide feet might have problems. As far as the height, they are giant! They make me over 6 feet tall. So...I'm not sure how much I will use them, but for $4 definitely worth it. As far as comfort, it takes some time to get use to them, them feel a bit heavy and awkward at first. The material on the edge where you insert your foot in is stiff and rubs on my foot a bit, but I would probably wear stockings with them and that would resolve that issue some. In conclusion, I would not try to drive a car with them on. 


I didn't take a picture of the Zombie "Dead Lead" Appliance...it's basically just a latex severed pencil. Mine is a tad bent...it's a little cheesy looking. I don't think it's worth full price, but for $3 it came with fake blood and adhesive, so it seems worth it. I will use it if/when I use the undead teachers pet costume.

Anyone else get a package today?


----------



## kittyvibe

deadhouseplant, love all your pics and descriptions, made me lol on some of them,  Your description of the mary jane shoes was pretty much word for word what i wrote in my feedback of them on the website, even the hard part around the foot and needing socks. Gos, your costumes are so pretty, I was inspired to get the teen swan dress and flamingo ones, they had feathers attached to them, because of your purchase. I didnt get them, but was going back and forth in my mind on what to use them for, my haunt is already pretty full. 

Today, I got my final order, The archie comics costumes were neat, the large Betty just barely fits me, the wig is an all in one ponytail and wigcap with bangs. I thought it might just be a ponytail clip but its an actual wig, which I thought was neat. The Scary Spice and Posh spice costumes fit pretty well, I plan to wear them as some kind of cat bases, such as the Posh costume is going with the Venetian Cat mask. 

Speaking of the venetian cat mask, it is so pretty, I just wish the headband part was a bit more sturdy, its only got this thin plastic keeping it all together.The Frankenweenie costume I got mostly for the gloves, which look nothing like the pics in person. They are much bigger in the fingers (not tapered) and not at all shiny like it indicated, more like a soft satin like material. The mask was a surprise, in the pic it looks like an over the head mask but its not, its the elastic around the head and only covers the face kind. 

My Jem and the holograms shoes Im iffy on, the pink version seems too small to even do the ice thing on and the white ones I can barely fit and will try the ice trick on them, otherwise they are useless to me.

The dead zombie fish costume was actually cute once on and I think with the right accessories, this would be a great costume to try and win some contests in, its very unique and Im happy to report it fit.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I received my last BC sale order on Saturday. This was the Lip Service's _Song of the Siren_ two-piece outfit that has a mermaid-like look to it. I got this XS costume for $8 and bought it for a singer, prop, in a pirates' bar. I think it is sexy and will look great. I believe they have discontinued carrying this at BC, seem to have replaced it with a few other "mermaid" outfits; but in the event you like it, you might still be able to find it elsewhere so I'll post photos of it later today and describe it below.

The corset has some soft fabric boning in it (no underwire bra construction), and is covered in a mesh overlay. The top is a metallicy soft leather-like material and has a padded feel to it. It's a nice bronzy color and compliments the bronze rivets, green meshing and chain on it. The sides are laced up with a pretty gold metallic ribbon and a zipper in the back. The chain, with small shoulder pads for comfort, help hold the corset to your body. The top design of the corset is of two seashells. The bottom skirt is a deep olive green with bronze "leather" trim and bronze rivets accented with the gold ribbon and green mesh ruffle. 

Once again a high end beautiful costume from BC.

BTW this costume designer does some really nice designs, including steampunk and gothic wear. Here's their website: Lip Service


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe nice pickup on those Archie costumes. I understand there's a movie coming out later this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's some photos of the _Song of the Siren_ costume. I am super impressed with this costume manufacturer based on the quality of this costume. Material is super soft and corset is fully lined. I bought this for a prop but have to say I think it would be very comfortable to wear. With the metallic look and rivets, I can almost see this being right at home with Captain Nemo or a steampunk theme.


----------

